# Libro aprenda valvulas y tubos en 15 dias-Se busca



## Formario1954 (Abr 24, 2018)

Buenas noches compañeros:
Busco para leer o descargar el valioso y práctico libro de Cristian Gellert ....Aprenda válvulas y tubos en 15 días.....Solo lo he visto por partes en Scrib, pero difícil comprarlo por trámites y lugar donde vivo, quizás alguien lo tenga y lo quiera compartir, además lo recomiendo , de joven lo tuve  y es buenísimo para los restauradores de aparatos electrónicos a tubos.
Gracias y un saludo cordial para todos.  Anexo imagen de la pasta del libro....pasta blanda.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 24, 2018)

El de Christian Gellert entre varios otros títulos

Muchos empezaron con esos libros, afortunadamente en este pais hubo, muy buenas editoriales técnicas y muy buenos profesionales que enseñaron y mucho
La desaparecida editorial Arbó y muchos que aportaron sobre todo su capacidad de explicar


----------



## leemkapoh (Abr 26, 2018)

Hola Formario,

Tal vez te ayudo, no estoy seguro, mira bien esta página web, sitio web propio no por mí, hay chicos Indonesia, usted puede comprar cada cada ebook, he visto que los precios promedio alrededor de US$ 3.
Sitio web link
Espero que esto ayuda, asegúrese de que antes de comprar..., no soy responsable de eso, solo te doy una información.

Gracias,
Kapoh.


----------



## Formario1954 (Abr 26, 2018)

Gracias Leemkapoh, no existe allí el libro , pero la página es bien interesante y contiene buena cantidad de libros con el tema de los tubos de radio-recepción y radio-transmisión y si son de mucha ayuda.
Cordial Saludo
Formario


----------



## leemkapoh (Abr 28, 2018)

Hola Formario,
Está muy bien.

Ya estoy mucho tiempo no experimento con el tubo, la última vez cuando yo trabajo con tubo de recuerdo 813 y el modulador es 810, que es AM transmisor de onda media de trabajo.

Gracias,
Kapoh.


----------



## Formario1954 (Abr 28, 2018)

Gracias Leemkapoh asi es . Buen día


----------

